# Advise on which Cichlids



## Old bill (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi, first post. I hope someone can help advise me. I have kept tropical fish for many years and recently brought a new tank a Juwel Lido 200 . Although it is 230 ltrs the tank is cube shape 65cm h 71cm across and 51cm d. My PH is between 7.9-8.2 depending on which test chart you use. My DH is about 34. 
I have outgrown live bearers which I know are suited to my water type and tank size. I would like to keep Cichlids of some sort but I am aware that my tank size and water hardness give me limitations . 
Can anyone recommend what if any cichlids might be suitable for my setup ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

Tank is 28" inches long. Cichlids from Lake Tanganyika? You might be OK with a pair of small, peaceful Julidochromis like Gombe and a pair of shellies like Brevis.
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=1537
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=1743


----------



## Old bill (Oct 7, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> Welcome to Cichlid-forum!
> 
> Tank is 28" inches long. Cichlids from Lake Tanganyika? You might be OK with a pair of small, peaceful Julidochromis like Gombe and a pair of shellies like Brevis.
> https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=1537
> https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=1743


Thanks for the info . To be honest I was hoping to get something a bit more colourful. They seem very nice but bland. And hanging about at the bottom of the tank just leaves a wide expanse of the tank empty .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Look into fish that are not from the African Rift Lakes. For Lake Malawi, you want a tank that is 48" long or longer.


----------



## Old bill (Oct 7, 2019)

I was talking to a specialist fish shop and they recommended these . Cyprichromis leptosoma (Sardine cichlids ) any thoughts on these ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Recommendations for cyps would be a group of 12 in a tank that is 48" long or longer.

I do not presume to know the experience level of your specialist, but I do know that the cichlid guy at my local fish store has come to consult some of his customers on things like scientific names or whether a Synodontis is petricola and similar things that are hard to know unless you make a study of them.

Other Tanganyikan options for a 30" tank would be single species caudopunctatus or brichardi. Both have colorful trim, but are also not neon colors like some of the Malawi.

If your tank was 36" inches you could do six Paracyps, but 30" I just can't recommend it.


----------



## Old bill (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks for the advise. Sadly I can just see the tank sitting in the garage. I have had enough of live bearers and do not want to go down the RO water route.
I had hoped to find either a couple of largish colourful fish or a group.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't give up. There are other bodies of water in Africa and maybe some New World fish that would work. This one is from the cookie cutter set up for a 30" tank.
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... php?id=482


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Couple more:
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=1350
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... .php?id=91


----------



## Old bill (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks for the reply . You have given me some hope . The earth eaters look very nice but size seems to be about 13cm however the Rainbow cichlids look ideal . Any thoughts on what would the correct amount for my dice tank ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take a look at the cookie cutter setups for a 20G Long tank (which is 30" whereas your tank is not quite 28").

How to read the profiles:
There is only one Eartheater that is OK with pH up to 8 and it is 4". Don't substitute the others. I have never noticed this fish before, I might have to try it.
• Gymnogeophagus meridionalis - 1 pair 
• Gymno. ternetzi "Black Widow Tetra" - 6

The Krib is 3.5".
• Pelvicachromis pulcher - 1 pair 
• Synodontis nigriventris "Upside-down Cat" - 4 
• Nann. unitaeniatus "1-lined African Tetra" - 6

The "Rainbow" is 6". There is a species article as well.
• Herotilapia multispinosa "Rainbow" - 1 pair 
• Capoeta tetrazona "Tiger Barb" - 5


----------

